# Wilderness First Aid – Nov 19-20, 2011 Lowell Mass.



## billski (Nov 8, 2011)

Wilderness First Aid – Nov 19-20, 2011 Lowell Mass.

I am signed up for this course.  I took it three years ago after my little “incident”.  I HUGELY recommend it to anyone going any distance in the woods, hiking, skiing, on an island on a boat or anywhere that medical response would be slow.  It took four hours before a crew got to me.  There is nothing worse than having a group of people standing around not knowing what to do.  Believe me!
It’s offered at UMASS Lowell.  It is two days length, with an optional CPR certification.  I will be there.
•	Nov. 19 - Nov. 20 
•	Time TBD
•	Learn how to give medical treatment in the back country and get certified.
•	No medical experience required.
•	Cost: Student - $150/Non-Student - $175 
•	Register at CRC welcome desk or Register Now
•	Instructed by SOLO Wilderness Medicine
•	
•	http://tinyurl.com/76oyuee

Two full days.  It is well worth the $175.  I’ll be there.  PM me if you want

p.s., I've followed the thread regarding WFA, AWFA and WFR.  AFA ain't happening very much (though I would love it to) and WFR is more time than I have.   I'll check with our local FD, but again, it's a time thing.


----------

